
Bring Order to Chaos: A Graph-Based Journey from Textual Data to Wisdom - rapnie
https://neo4j.com/blog/bring-order-to-chaos-graph-based-journey-textual-data-to-wisdom/
======
yesenadam
This is just a big ad.

~~~
csbartus
It might be.

On the other hand is one of the best articles about how to create knowledge
using AI techniques.

Maybe you have better examples?

~~~
riku_iki
The problem with this article is that it is not clear how well those Hume
tools perform. It is completely IBM Watson style advertisement, they do
something (sentence tagging, entity recognition, ontology enrichment), which
is IBM Watson does as well, and many other tools do, but depending on quality
of each task, result can be complete garbage.

